
Buzz Aldrin sloshed around in pee on the moon (and 11 other Apollo facts) - smb111
https://www.popsci.com/weird-apollo-11-facts/
======
moneytide1
I remember in the first few chapters of "Dune", there was considerable
description of the significance of water. Herbert described a system in the
spacesuit would cycle the wearer's urine back into potable water.

------
nkingsy
Sloshing around in pee, aka surfing

